# PC making a weird noise when on Skype?



## DDarar (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey, I built my PC a while ago (about a month) and the experience hasn't exactly been... The smoothest.

Anyways, I'm having this weird problem where the PC (the actual tower. It sounds like it's coming from the area area around the Mobo where the CPU is.

It's hard to describe, it sort of sounds like a mixture between a low electric "chirping" and that sound that fans make when you just slightly touch their blades as their spinning with a bit of a peice of paper.

Odd thing is it only occurs when Skype is on. More specifically, when I'm sending and receiving video. I have NO idea what this could be, and it rather worries me and makes me not want to use skype...

Any chance this noise could lead to something failing, or should I just try and ignore it?

Specs are:
Case: Cooler Master CM 690 II advanced.

Mobo: ASUS P6X58D-E

GPU: GTX 470. Used to be on SLI, but the other GPU was shorting out my system so it's being RMA'd,

HDD: Samsung F3 Spinpoint 1 TB

SSD: Mushkin 60 GB SSD

CPU: Intel Core i7 930

RAM: G-Skill, 3 sticks of 2 GB

PSU: Antec TruePower 750w

Annnddd... That's it, I think.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Ignore it. The only hardware in the case that can make any sounds (asides from fans), would be the HDD's.


----------

